# Как правильно диагностировать проблемы с копчиком?



## Alen Astraport (10 Окт 2011)

Здравствуйте,

Беспокоят боли в копчике.
История такова, что в детстве пару раз сильно падал с велосипеда, при этом на копчик. После этого несколько дней сильно болело. Потом все прошло. Лет 7 назад делал рентген ЖКТ и врач про между прочем сказал, что у меня сломан копчик. Но тогда меня это не беспокоило совсем.

Однако последние 2-3 года, из-за сидячей работы (программист, по 9-11 часов в день иногда), стали появляться после долгого сидения боли в области копчика. Все осложнялось тем, что у меня вообще эта область проблемная - 2 года назад делали операцию по парапрактиту. Поэтому думал, что побаливает после операции. Но сейчас понял, что это совсем разные вещи и локализация другая.

Покупал разные подушки - безрезультатно. Иногда так засидишься, что встаю как старик - с помощью рук. Вообще, конечно, боль не очень сильная, терпимая. Но беспокоит то, что боль нудная и с годами прогрессирует. С недавних пор стало иногда побаливать даже при стоянии и хотьбе. При надавливании взади на основание копчика появляется легкая боль.

Решил сделать ещё раз рентген, но может быть есть другие, более информативные способы обследований этой области? Подскажите, пожалуйста.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Окт 2011)

Рентгена достаточно, подушки это не феншуйно, по хорошему нужен надувной круг, копчик будет висеть и будет легче. Плюс к этому каждый час перерыв и 5-10 мин ходить.


----------



## Alen Astraport (10 Окт 2011)

Игорь спасибо большое! Да и круги у меня были. Но они какие-то некачественные. Два раза покупал - хватало на неделю максимум. Потом начинают сдуваться. Вот сейчас хочу найти поролоновые шарики и набить сдувшийся круг. И подушка у меня тоже с дыркой под копчик, специальная.

Ещё вопрос. Мой проктолог (!) предложил мне вправить копчик. Мол он это несколько раз успешно делал ранее. Я прямо боюсь, но врач он хороший.
Может ли что-то не получиться во время этой процедуры? Или потом осложнения не могут начаться? Это вообще болезненная процедура?
Чита ещё что копчик лишен нервных окончаний, а что тогда у меня там болит? Может уже какое воспаление началось и просто вправлением копчика делу не поможешь?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Окт 2011)

Alen Astraport написал(а):


> предложил мне вправить копчик. Мол он это несколько раз успешно делал ранее. Я прямо боюсь, но врач он хороший.


 Есть такое дало)))  Вопрос только в том получится ли, травма не свежая. Но если есть опыт репозиции попробовать можно.


Alen Astraport написал(а):


> Это вообще болезненная процедура?


 ))) мягко говоря не самая приятная.... Мой совет, попросите под наркозом это провести.


Alen Astraport написал(а):


> Чита ещё что копчик лишен нервных окончаний, а что тогда у меня там болит? Может уже какое воспаление началось и просто вправлением копчика делу не поможешь?


Окончаний там немерено, вы не те книги читаете. Там много чего есть чему болеть.


----------



## Alen Astraport (10 Окт 2011)

> Мой совет, попросите под наркозом это провести.


Под общим или местным? Конечно, только под наркозом, я боли боюсь


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Окт 2011)

Alen Astraport написал(а):


> Под общим или местным? Конечно, только под наркозом, я боли боюсь


"Местный" предполагает несколько инекций в области промежности, или перидуральную анастезию, что вам ближе, то и выбирайте, точнее как ваш проктолог договорится с анастезиологом так и будет))).


----------



## Alen Astraport (11 Окт 2011)

Огромное спасибо Игорь!

Я только что вернулся после рентгена. Результаты неутешительные. Вот что написал рентгенолог:

*R-графия крестца и копчика в 2-х проекциях.*
*Определяется консодированный перелом тела S 5 со смещением вперед и задний подвывих Co 2 с признаками артроза. *

А на словах сказал, что есть даже дегенеративные изменения. Я в легком шоке.
С этим вообще долго живут? Нужна ли операция? Чем может грозить?
Есть снимки, но не знаю как их можно переснять чтобы вставить в сообщения форума.


----------



## Ольга . (11 Окт 2011)

Alen Astraport написал(а):


> Есть снимки, но не знаю как их можно переснять чтобы вставить в сообщения форума.


Здравствуйте, Alen! Вот эта ссылка поможет Вам это сделать:
МРТ, КТ, Рентгенография. Как разместить снимки на форуме


----------



## Alen Astraport (11 Окт 2011)

Ольга, спасибо!
Видел эту тему раньше, но потом не смог найти.
Во вложении мои снимки.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Окт 2011)

Alen Astraport написал(а):


> С этим вообще долго живут? Нужна ли операция? Чем может грозить?
> .



С этим живут, только сидеть плохо... До операции проктологи могут вас полечить мануально, блокадами и если все это не даст результат, то последним этапом это оперативное лечение. Операции делают редко, результат не всегда ожидаемый. Бывает случаи, когда боли не уходят и после операции.


----------



## Alen Astraport (11 Окт 2011)

Спасибо, Игорь. Ваше мнение по снимкам совпадает с мнением рентгенолога?
Мне уже 40 лет, с возрастом наверное ещё хуже будет? И операцию позднее сложнее делать видимо. Да и не хочу я её.
Волнует с возрастом не перерастет ли эта проблемка в ещё большую проблему?
Вот тут мануальщик предлагаем самим вправлять себе копчик. Как считаете это может принести результат?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Окт 2011)

Ту ссылку что вы дали следует смотреть только после проведения обряда очищения нанайских охотников перед моржовой охотой и коррекции всех чакр, и желательно в узкоспециализированном стационаре (дурдоме). С возрастом все что угодно может быть. Рентгенолог ваш прав. Идите и сдавайтесь в плен вашему проктологу. Раз он вам предлагал соответствующее лечение, значит у него есть опыт лечение кокцигодении, это их парафия.


----------



## Alen Astraport (11 Окт 2011)

Ок. Спасибо!


----------

